# Finding a new home



## Halo (Jul 3, 2011)

Am or was a member of BOP for the last 6 months, it appears to be gone so I was looking for a new place to put down some roots.  

The board looks great and I'm hoping I can learn while I'm here and contribute where I can.

45 yrs

5'11"

240lbs

12% bf

I teeter between BB'ng and PL'ng.  I do enjoy moving big weights at least big for me and want to be as cut as possible.

Lifting since I was young but due to injuries I've been back seriously for just over 3 yrs.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Halo (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks WP!


----------



## GymBuilder (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Halo (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks GymBuilder!


----------



## Freeway (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Halo (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks Freeway, appreciate it bro!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome to your new home, the board.  Damn injuries get us every time.


----------



## Halo (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks Gena!


----------



## cottonmouth (Jul 4, 2011)

Ya injuries are bitches! Its good to get back in there and move some weight.


----------



## Rendition (Jul 5, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Halo (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Rendition!


----------



## JANDJ (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey HALO whats up buddy.  Nice to see you again.  You always put up great numbers brother.....


----------



## Halo (Jul 5, 2011)

My brother...  great to see a friendly face !!!!!


----------



## Halo (Jul 5, 2011)

Can't send you a PM I need 50 posts   LOL


----------



## FordFan (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## teepee (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome to the board bro


----------



## dointhemost (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## besharp (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome!  I feel you on the injuries.  I'm still nursing a shoulder injury from nearly a year ago.  It'll come around though!


----------

